# fruit flys



## rob (Aug 25, 2010)

Is it just me or any of you seeing fruit flys around your carboys this year, we have had alot of rain this summer, never have had a problem till now... All carboys are tight with air locks are they smelling the fumes coming out the top?


----------



## rob (Aug 25, 2010)

*meant flies*

spelling problem


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 25, 2010)

where u from rob? we've had very very little rain here in west ky
i have seen * 1 * fruit fly...lots of biting flies outside though


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 25, 2010)

any fumes will attract them..any decaying remains of summer fruit etc....they dont wait for harvest and fermentation


----------



## rob (Aug 25, 2010)

I am from Eastern Iowa, how they get way down in the basement is something, no decaying fruit or any thing close to it, I do have more carboys this year working, 5


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 25, 2010)

rob said:


> I am from Eastern Iowa, how they get way down in the basement is something, no decaying fruit or any thing close to it, I do have more carboys this year working, 5



iowa, gotcha, you have had alot of rain. i think all the rain has stayed north of us this year


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 25, 2010)

Rob, hand a fly strip, you'll get all those bly fastards


----------



## rob (Aug 25, 2010)

great idea Steve, thanks....that was easy


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 25, 2010)

You might also try leaving an open bottle of wine near your carboys with about an inch of wine in it. Also place 3-4 drops of dish soap detergent in it. Do not let the soap hit the sides of the bottle as you put the drops in. The flies will smell it.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 25, 2010)

I had a massive attack of flies on my grape vines. I hung 2 strips. 2 days later there we easily a hundred on each. At trash day I just removed the tack and they dropped in my garbage can, then to the curb for pick up.

I got mine at Home Depot, 4pak for @ $2.00?????


----------



## Tom (Aug 25, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Rob, hand a fly strip, you'll get all those bly fastards



Yeop the Fly ribbons work well


----------



## JohnT (Aug 26, 2010)

I remember reading that the fly strips contain chemicals that you may not want to have in you wine room. 

I use wolf's suggestion (with a twist). I also find that the flies are repelled by dish soap, so I clean the outside of the DJ/CB with a soap solution. I then leave a 1/2 full bottle of wine or must at the other end of the room. 

Amazingly, in 1 to 2 days I get hundreds of them in the "trap" bottle, and only a few buzzing around. 

ONE MAN'S OPINION: Fruit flies stuck in your teeth is akin to a badge of honor. You know when you are a wine maker when you instinctively cover your tasting glass with something to keep the fruit flies out.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 26, 2010)

OK I had an issue with like two fruit flies bugging me in the cellar so this morning I made up a trap as I explained earlier in this thread. Since I was in Home Depot today I also decided to pick up some fly strips like Steve and Tom described. As I was putting up the fly strip tonight i decided to check the first trap. BINGO I got the SOB. Fruit flies multiply quickly and are difficult to get rid of if you don't have a plan of attack at first sign of them. Thanks to Luc and an earlier post of his, This "bottle of death" worked well.


----------



## Luc (Aug 27, 2010)

For those interested I'll give you here a link to the original story:

http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2009/08/fruitvliegjesval-fruitfly-trap.html

Just a bit of wine in a bottle and a bit of dishwasher soap (do not let it foam) and you have a deadly trap !!!

Luc


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Aug 28, 2010)

Down here in citrus country if you want to see a panic talk about seeing fruit flies..
They are always on the watch for the Mediterrain Fruit fly which could be devasting to our citrus industry.
If they find one or two in a county, out comes the planes and helicopters with malathion.
I do my best to keep all my pulp dumped out on my compost pile as quickly as possible,, they can stay out there and enjoy the mess.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 28, 2010)

Luc said:


> For those interested I'll give you here a link to the original story:
> 
> http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2009/08/fruitvliegjesval-fruitfly-trap.html
> 
> ...



i saw my first one in the wine/utility room this week
i will use this trick and hope to make him


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Aug 29, 2010)

How many fruit flys to the gallon do you need to make a "fruit fly wine?"


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 31, 2010)

I only had one pesty little fruit fly that I knew of when I made my bottle trap. I also put up a fly ribbon. Since that day the bottle trps has four fruit flies and the fly strip zero. IMO the bottle Luc told us about wins hands down!


----------



## Lurker (Sep 1, 2010)

Those sticky strips work for me.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 1, 2010)

Lurker said:


> Those sticky strips work for me.



Dare to compare! Start with two fresh traps and see what you get. I say this only because i have so few flies, I would like to see some one elses results.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 1, 2010)

I used luc's method and i caught a bunch last year - i don't have many this year - just seen two and caught two


----------

